# Few of my skylines on GT4



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

Sorry for the pictures being dark they were showing light on the game but now they have become dark:bawling: 

















the LM is standard










2nd most powerfull Skyline i have


















above one is the most powerfull of the lot










3rd most powerfull Skyline i have


----------



## skyline_beauty (Sep 4, 2006)

fab - I have duplicated my skyline three times now on MC3dub, so i have a purple, green and red one


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

i have about 15-20 Skylines on Gt4 but it takes along time to change cars take pics of them then upload them to the computer so i showed the 4 that i like the most, the R34's and purple R33 are fun to drive with just over 900bhp,800bhp,700bhp


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Is it just me or are those honda rims on the mspec ??


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Rain said:


> Is it just me or are those honda rims on the mspec ??


Yes they are, from the NSX Type S Zero iirc. The pics look great, how much power are the cars putting out then?


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

Talking of gt4, i started the game again from scratch last night and obviously my first car was a 32 gtr (now 566bhp) (did the gt3 import so you get more money)...i'll get a few pics posted of it later!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great stuff man, love the back ground with the R34.


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

NuttyRB26 said:


> how much power are the cars putting out then?


Purple R33 GTR has 737Bhp

LM R33 has 324Bhp

Skyline R34 GTR VspecII Nur has 906Bhp (honda nsx alloys)

Skyline R34 M-spec Nur has 860Bhp

also i have a White R32 GTR V-specII with R34 wheels and 723Bhp

some of the cars are a handfull to drive but you get used to them


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

skyline_boy said:


> Purple R33 GTR has 737Bhp
> 
> LM R33 has 324Bhp
> 
> ...


Nice, I usually use the 800 BHP+ cars on the drag strip... The best i've run so far is 9 sec dead..


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

i'v done a 9.667 in the Skyline R34 M-spec Nur in the Skyline R34 GTR VspecII Nur i'v done a 9.766


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice!! what's your best tsukuba lap time?


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

haven't raced on there that much going to start though


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah, it's a good track.. I once managed a 52.2 sec lap in a 700BHP R32 (but that was using nitrous)


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

i'v done the track a few times in different cars i will do it 2moro after school and tell you whats the best lap i did


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

OK, do u go back tomorow?


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

yeah, lower yrs started 2day and other schools started 2day aswell but yr10's and 11's start 2moro


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

skyline_boy said:


> yeah, lower yrs started 2day and other schools started 2day aswell but yr10's and 11's start 2moro


Same with mine.. Only good thing is it's the last year.:clap:


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

yesssssss:clap: :clap: cant wait to leave


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

skyline_boy said:


> yesssssss:clap: :clap: cant wait to leave


Me neither


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Is there a Z-tune in the GT4?

I will buy PS3 when it comes out in November, can't wait for the next GT5 

I hope Blue-Ray will win the market over HD-DVD


----------



## bertbeanz (Oct 1, 2005)

if you want a fast skyline in gt4 complete the dream car championship and you win a gtr concept race car. modify that and you got a damn fast car. 

6mins 14 round nurburgring and 44.6 secs around tskuba!

the lap round the 'ring was with a couple of crashes too


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

GTRJack said:


> Is there a Z-tune in the GT4?


Nope, but there is a 400-R, Rtune etc..


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

did a 57.506 in my purple R33 GTR with 737BHP bloody hard to slow the dam thing down for the cornors


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

I take u have racing brakes?


----------



## sky101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Try this one on GT4.*

Loving the GT4 cars my little budding petrol heads ! !

I take it you haven't found the secret turquoise blue R34 GTR V-Spec then ? It's done the Nurburgring in 6mins 8secs and I've done Tskuba in 42.2secs. It's wicked.

Here's a GT4 saved photo of it.










Oh, by the way, this one's real.

So, get back to school, study hard, and get a good job that pays you millions. Then you can have as many Skylines as you want.

Seriously though, lov'in the GT4 pics. Well done.:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Virtual cars in the members gallery FFS.Play station fooking cars


----------



## HkTypeR (Sep 12, 2004)

sky101, that the falken lm race car by any chance you're on about?


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

NuttyRB26 said:


> I take u have racing brakes?


i have them but it feels like i dont and when it takes off im suddenly at the next cornor and need to slow down but it just doesn't want to


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

sky101 said:


> Loving the GT4 cars my little budding petrol heads ! !
> 
> I take it you haven't found the secret turquoise blue R34 GTR V-Spec then ? It's done the Nurburgring in 6mins 8secs and I've done Tskuba in 42.2secs. It's wicked.
> 
> ...


Is that a Do-Luck rear wing? & as for skyline boy.. Try setting them up using the brakes distributer thing!


----------



## clarky88 (Jan 19, 2006)

skyline_boy said:


> Purple R33 GTR has 737Bhp
> 
> LM R33 has 324Bhp
> 
> ...


nice pics! is the Skyline R34 GTR VspecII Nur 900BHP with or without nitrous? the most i seem to be able to get is 817BHP without nitrous.

cheers


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

clarky88 said:


> nice pics! is the Skyline R34 GTR VspecII Nur 900BHP with or without nitrous? the most i seem to be able to get is 817BHP without nitrous.
> 
> cheers


i have nitrous on it, but as far as i know when you buy the nitrous it doesn't make a differance to the performance. give the car a oil change that will add abit more BHP to it


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Was just trying a thing so don't mind the not so great pictures. Better shot to come inm the future. And don't mind the Subaru Impreza wheels on two of the Skylines lol. The cars are all at different stages but i'm not really tuning them. I'm tuning the two white ones (91 & 93 N1's) and the black one. Like most Japanese tuners, i have a colour for my cars, and that's mainly white with gold rims but white and other colours come up. Doh mind the number of 32's. I have one for each colour they came in is all lol. So enjoy.


















































































So next time expect to see more white BNR32's with specs.


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

skyline_boy said:


> Purple R33 GTR has 737Bhp
> 
> LM R33 has 324Bhp
> 
> ...


Strange, my VSpecII Nur has 911Bhp. Some other good ones are the 33 GT-R VSpec 97 model. It goes up to 767Bhp but performs better than the other 33 GT-R models.


----------

